# 3-4 ,    .

## X-Style

.
3-4.08         . ,   . .
        . 
  ,        . 
:    . 
: 
: 40 +-,   
: 1100
  :
   ,     , ,  ,  ,  , , ,    ,     , ( ,   ). 
  11      ,  ,      . 
        ! 
          :  www.x-style.top 
     . +380937527573  
      ?     :  https://t.me/joinchat/IWBrZhC_cBabSD_usZoK8A

----------

